

Ambassador Helps Companies Manage Referrals - jeffepp
http://www.forbes.com/sites/amitchowdhry/2013/04/02/ambassador-is-a-michigan-based-startup-that-helps-companies-manage-referrals/

======
chaselee
Amit at Forbes has been covering startups in Michigan quite a bit - awesome to
see.

